# Moved to AU bcoz of wife, would love to meet new folks



## sandwichlegolas (Dec 16, 2021)

Hey y’all, 

I recently moved to AU from Texas, USA, with my wife. She was born and grew up here, so for her it’s a homecoming, but for me, everything’s new. To make matters even weirder, I’ve never been outside of the US before this, so you can imagine how strange everything feels. I’m still trying to wrap my head around everything, especially since the move was sudden, so I’ve had no time whatsoever to prepare or do any research beforehand. 

Anyway, at least there’s no language barrier, so I’ve got something going for me. I’m a people person and I enjoy meeting new folks and engaging in conversation with them, but it’s been a rollercoaster thanks to COVID and everything. Plus, and it could just be my imagination, but I didn’t get the impression Americans are welcome here. I get that that’s the case in many countries of the world because of politics, but I’m apolitical and don’t really care much for such things.

Consequently, I’ve been spending most of my time here in our apartment. I’ve always been big on gambling, so I’ve been researching some Aussie casinos here to see what’s available. I don’t know if there are any gambling fans here, but if there are, I’d love to meet you (even virtually) and chat a bit. I’ve also found this site https://www.nodeposit.guide/australia/ but I’ve never played there and I’m not sure how legit it is. Any advice (comments or DMs) will be much appreciated! Thanks and looking forward to meeting y’all!


----------

